
My husband raped two women – and I had to answer for his crimes - Rondom
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/13/10737742/husband-rapist
======
jmnicolas
Restorative justice looks a bit naive to me. Sociopaths would thrive in this
kind of system. Maybe I should rephrase it as "sociopaths would thrive even
more in this kind of system".

------
ZeroGravitas
Thought of this story this morning when I read that a prominent UK politician
would have the investigation into his alleged sex crimes dropped as he'd died.

It kind of highlights the argument this article makes. The accused is dead, so
there's nothing more to be done according to the current system. The closure
of the people who are making the accusations, or the people who might want to
ensure that systems have been put in place to prevent this happening again
aren't considered part of the process.

------
timwaagh
this is not necessarily moral or right but I can feel some resentment towards
women who go for (violent) criminals.

however they still need to be treated as anyone else. it cannot be a cause for
getting fired and any civilized nation would prohibit that.

~~~
Fastidious
She didn't "go for" a violent criminal. She married a man, without knowing he
had issues.

